# Ask and I will answer!



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

*Ask and I will answer! Nothing is off limits!*

Okies... So here's the reader's digest version. I'm trying to get my hands on an Apple USB Dial-Up Modem Model MA034Z/A for a little project I'm working on. I remembered ehMac to be the headquarters for the Apple People of Canuckistan and wanted to post a WANTED ad in the classifieds here -- but after reiding the Rules and Guidelines, I found that I need at least 30 posts to post in the classified section.




This has given rise to an rare opportunity -- I will answer any questions you dare to ask me. Questions can be anything, even personal. No question is off limits.

I will be completely honest and candid. I will not lie or misrepresent the truth in my response either directly or through omission.



Quite simply... you get to ask a perfect stranger absolutely anything you're twisted/perverted/curious/mundane mind can think of and it would be taboo. And you'll get an answer!




So... Let me have it!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

First question: do you think your method of getting around the Classifieds rules this way will work?

Second: buy it at the Apple store?


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you really posting from Nigeria?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> First question: do you think your method of getting around the Classifieds rules this way will work?


*Answer:* It was not and is not my intent to break, get around, or subvert ehMac's rules or policies for the classified pages. Rather than doing something stupid like starting a thread about nothing and posting 30 times in a row which I believe would be breaking the rules, I came up with this idea as a creative and offbeat way to chat with complete strangers and perhaps get to know them a bit and maybe help them to get to know me.

Think of it like an ice breaker you might use if you walked in alone to a bar full of people you have never met. The conversation may not be profound or helpful... but at least it may prove to be entertaining.




HowEver said:


> Second: buy it at the Apple store?


*Answer:* Two reasons for not doing this. First off I'm rather hard up for cash right now -- it was my plan to see if someone wanted to swap for one or a couple of the potentially useful gadgets that I am not using. Or I was thinking of offering my design services in some way or another.

Second reason is that as of about two weeks ago, Apple Canada and Apple US stopped selling the item.


Next!


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

bsenka said:


> Are you really posting from Nigeria?


*Answer:* No. But I might as well be. Pickering is lovingly know by is denizens as P.Town and it is lacking in just about everything. It's not urban enough to be city life. It's not suburban enough to be full of soccer cougar mom's for the 20-something single guy to philander on a daily basis. And it's not country enough to enjoy any sort of connection with nature.

Pickering's most significant attraction is the wind turbine at Pickering Power Generation station. It's a nice thing to look at for all of about 10 minutes.


That's not even mentioning the quality of my apartment. :yikes:


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Good stuff.

What kind of Mac are you using, and how long you've been a Mac user?


Also, you do know you still have to wait 30 days, even after you're at 30 posts, right?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi FS,
What do you do for fun on the weekend?


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Froggy

I can't call you Froggy-san yet as i don't know you and thus i will not attach the suffix to your name. 

You want me to ask you any question...... do you really expect to reach 30 posts by starting this thread? Why don't you start a more controversial or newsworthy thread that'll linger longer?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh, Froggy-San, I beseech thee! What is the meaning of life? (42 is *not* an answer!)


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> Oh, Froggy-San, I beseech thee! What is the meaning of life?


LIFF (n.)
A book, the contents of which are totally belied by its cover. For instance, any book the dust jacket of which bears the words. 'This book will change your life'.


oh... sorry... I misread you're post.... erm...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

`Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"

He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the manxome foe he sought --
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood awhile in thought.

And, as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came!

One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.

"And, has thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
He chortled in his joy.

`Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Hi FS,
> What do you do for fun on the weekend?


*Answer:* There was a rather long typed out answer where this text now is. However when I clicked submit, my login to ehMac seems to have timed out and I lost all of it. Rather than type it all out again, I decided to use the hand Voice Recorder App on my iPhone and serve up an MP3.

Said MP3 is 5.1MB and runs for 7 minutes and 22 seconds -- it can be endured at the following URL --> http://www.lookingforasmile.com/depot/boards/ehmac/What-I-do-for-fun-on-weekends.mp3


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> Froggy
> 
> I can't call you Froggy-san yet as i don't know you and thus i will not attach the suffix to your name.
> 
> You want me to ask you any question...... do you really expect to reach 30 posts by starting this thread? Why don't you start a more controversial or newsworthy thread that'll linger longer?



*Answer:* When I initially started this thread one of the reasons was also because I couldn't think of anything specific to start a thread about. I wasn't exactly in a rush to get to 30 posts so that I can post my WANTED ad in the classifieds, I figured the chance to ask a stranger some strange taboo question and get an honest answer might interest some people. It seems to have worked.

I decided rather than wait until I think of something interesting to fire up a discussion about, I can at least do something that will help me reach my goal. I was told recently that "_A wise man makes use of all the time he has left..._" No sense in sitting around twiddling your thumbs.

While waiting for someone to pose a question, I did think about something that I wanted to post about. I needed some help understanding some things about electricity for a little project I'm working on. Unfortunately there is so much information available about said industry and the nature of power, volts, current, resistance, frequency, polarity, et cetera can be a bit confusing and hard to grasp. If you'd like to read the short novel I wrote over here --> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/78890-electricity-help-needed-adapters-volts-amps-oh-my.html maybe you might know answer to one of the questions, or a way to clarify a few of the things I'm fuzzy about.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

bsenka said:


> Good stuff.
> What kind of Mac are you using, and how long you've been a Mac user?


*Answer:* Currently using my Mac Pro Quad 2.66GHz. Also have an Intel Core Duo Mac Mini which is setup as a media center in the living room and is connected to my flat screen. And an iPhone 3G.

Been using a Mac full time for about 7 or 8 years now. Been using a computer since I was about 10 years old, but was a PC user for many years. In my time as a Mac user I have owned the following -- PowerMac Dual G4 1.0GHz MDD, 17" PowerBook G4, 13.3" MacBook White, G4 Mac Mini.

I have also been the owner of a 20GB 3rd GEN iPod, a 40GB iPod Click-Wheel, a 40GB iPod Video, a 1st GEN iPod Shuffle, a 2nd GEN (I think? Silver clippy style) Shuffle, and an 8GB 2nd (or maybe 3rd the thin black one with the metal back) GEN iPod Nano.






bsenka said:


> Also, you do know you still have to wait 30 days, even after you're at 30 posts, right?


*Answer:* I actually first registered in 2005. About the same time the first Apple Store opened in Canada -- Toronto at Yorkdale Mall... I arrived the day before at about 4PM. I was number 7 in line!


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Oh, Froggy-San, I beseech thee! What is the meaning of life? (42 is *not* an answer!)



*Answer:* From a linguistic perspective, "meaning" is a intangible mental construct. "Life" is a state or condition to which no one individual can prove beyond all doubt that any definition is accurate and complete. 

You can't reach absolution of something that can't be offered as ultimate by way off ascribing an abstract.


Therefore life cannot have meaning.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

bryanc said:


> `Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> "And, has thou slain the Jabberwock?


*Answer:* To the best of my knowledge, I don't think so. 

But I did burn a pile of old high school english papers. Burning is a violent chemical reaction. A reaction is inherently an action. Most of what I wrote more than three hours prior to now is nonsense. Writing is prose. Prose can be a poem. To slay something can be defined as to extinguish. I extinguished the fire that was once writings of mine that were older than 3 hours.

I stand corrected... through a warped interpretation I have indeed slain a Jabberwock.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

:lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: I think this is a brilliant way of getting your 30 posts and I cannot imagine how However thinks you are circumventing the rules. Welcome to ehMac Froggy-san!! If this is an indication of what we can expect from you I hope you will stick around beyond your 30 posts.

Ok, here's one for you. Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Who put the bomp in the bomp ba bomp ba bomp?
Who put the ram in the ram-a-lam-a-ding-dong?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Froggy-san said:


> *Answer:* There was a rather long typed out answer where this text now is. However when I clicked submit, my login to ehMac seems to have timed out and I lost all of it. Rather than type it all out again, I decided to use the hand Voice Recorder App on my iPhone and serve up an MP3.
> 
> Said MP3 is 5.1MB and runs for 7 minutes and 22 seconds -- it can be endured at the following URL --> http://www.lookingforasmile.com/depot/boards/ehmac/What-I-do-for-fun-on-weekends.mp3


A unique approach oh Froggy-san, having listened to it you sound like an interesting fellow and I have to say that in listening to it I already know more about you than 99% of ehMac members in over 2 years of being here. Kudos to you for your your novel approach and openness.

Ok but you need a question to answer to get another post. What is your educational background? No need to go back to grade and high school, just post secondary.


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

What is the rate of growth for a 6 month old Leopard Tortoise hatchling?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

This thread is already better than 97.3% of the threads of late.

I wonder why Apple stopped selling the USB Modem, when much of the country has no access to High Speed Internet - something that doens't look like it is changing soon...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

That's not a question.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Question 1) I drive a Hummer H3. What is your opinion on the Hummer brand? (I'm always interested to know how people look at it considering the extremely variable points of view!)

Question 2) What is the worst experience you've ever had on a plane mid-air?

Lol. Cool thread


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

screature said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: I think this is a brilliant way of getting your 30 posts and I cannot imagine how However thinks you are circumventing the rules. Welcome to ehMac Froggy-san!! If this is an indication of what we can expect from you I hope you will stick around beyond your 30 posts.
> 
> Ok, here's one for you. Boxers or Briefs?





Froggy-san said:


> I'm trying to get my hands on an Apple USB Dial-Up Modem Model MA034Z/A


This is a want-to-buy thread from a user with less than 30 posts. That said, he registered in 2005 so he obviously meets the 30 day requirement. So, yeah, welcome!

If the powers that be don't have a problem with this, great.

I found my Apple USB modem via ehMac's classifieds.

Question for Froggy-san: what is the nature of your USB modem-related project?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Boxers or Briefs?


*Answer:* A little from column A, and little from column B. Most of my underwear falls into the "boxer-brief" style. The few pair of briefs quite tight in fit and decorated with a colorful and wild pattern -- that's the girlfriend for you.

Own two traditional pairs of boxers. One Corona beer patterned and one that are silky red.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> What is your educational background?


*Answer:* Was offered admission to the Sheridan/York Bachlor of Design program fresh out of highschool, was offered spot 46 of 80 total spots. Annually there are over 2500 applicants. Due to a technicality my offer was recinded only a few weeks before the semester started.

My second pick, Seneca had booked. My third pick, Durham College of Art and Design was where I ended up.

First year did alright grade wise. Second year did extremely well. Took the third year off for personal reasons, got a position as junior designer and moved up to intermediate. Left the studio to return to school and complete my last academic semester. Completed the portfolio evaluation near the top of my class. Approved by the board of professors that act as judges to go on placement I started looking for a place. 

Having 4 years of freelance experience and over a year of experience actually working in a fast paced studio, I refused to go out and essentially be unpaid slave labour for some studio. Not just unpaid labour... I was actually paying Durham College $1900 for that semester. Paying to work for free. Convinced that my experience, excellent portfolio quality, and energetic personality would allow me to find a full time job and just have my boss fill out the internship forms for perhaps a little overtime now and then.

I was right... I found a position as a Junior Art Director making a healthy $75K a year. The ****ter was that I began working 1 week after the deadline placement. Durham refused refund my tuition for the second semester. Didn't really care that much... it was only a bit more than a weeks salary!

I was 21, working in a huge, famous international Ad Agency making almost as much money as my father did when he was 45.


Placement only happens in the second semester of each academic year, so I planned to just enroll for that one semester when it came around next year.



Two weeks before the second semester was supposed to start I was laid off. There was still hope though -- If I could nail down a job in less than 4 weeks and fork over the now $2100 tuition before the deadline passed I'd make it.

Start working 3 days before the deadline. Couldn't afford the tuition. Did have proof of steady income due to the 4 week gap, or proof of annual income because hadn't yet received the T4 or ROE to file my taxes... So no loan from the bank. And my application for OSAP five weeks prior was denied because of my income and because of my father's income (I was under 25 and technically still a student).




So... all in all I didn't end up graduating. Never seemed to get in the way of whatever promotion I was being considered for, or better opportunity at another company I applied for. I've never been to a job interview where I wasn't hired or at least offered a position.




All of this seems like ages ago... Self employed freelance designer at the moment... Income well below the poverty line.... and generally not interested or excited by graphic design like I used to be.


Thinking of going back to school... University of some sort for industrial design or something.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> What is the rate of growth for a 6 month old Leopard Tortoise hatchling?



*Answer:* Growth rate of Leopard and the related Sulcata tortoise can vary a lot. Diet, temperature, habitat conditions, and more can have an effect on maximum size and growth rate.

Wild leopards sexually mature in about 12 to 15 years. Captive leopards typically 7 to 10 years -- but some times as early as 6.

Not only will Captive sexually mature faster, but their growth rate as a hatchling is much greater compared to a Wild.

Wild and Captive Hatchlings are roughly 1.85" and weigh about 27 grams. From what I could find, a properly cared for captive hatchling on a great diet should grow 1" and about 3.5 to 4lbs a year until sexual maturity... After that... it's anyone's guess.

After maturity growth rathe drops significantly, but doesn't stop. In fact it never actually comes to a complete halt. Most agree that a 12 to 15 year old captive will have pretty much reached is full size and growth rate after this is minimal. And an 18 to 22 year old wild will have reached his full potential.





Captives may grow faster, but captivity sort of stunts the max size.

In extreme cases they can reaching over 25" in length and over 150lbs. 
Wild adults typically range from 16" to 22" and can weigh about from 50 to 95lbs.
Captive adults typically range from 14" to 18" and weigh roughly 30 to 45lbs.
Captive adults can reach up to 20" and weigh a solid 75lbs, but it's not very common. It's very rare for a captive leopard to exceed this.





Short version... Due to the fact that a bunch of factors can drastically impact size and rate, not mention how much variation can be seen in sibling of the of the same parents let alone completely unrelated pups. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Froggy-san, you have now earned the suffix. 

So Froggy-san, what is your opinion on the importance of obtaining formal education to achieve personal heights?


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Froggy,

In your experience, do women with elf type ears make better lovers than women with regular human ears?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Britnell said:


> Froggy,
> 
> In your experience, do women with elf type ears make better lovers than women with regular human ears?


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap: :love2: :love2:


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Britnell said:


> Froggy,
> 
> In your experience, do women with elf type ears make better lovers than women with regular human ears?


:lmao::lmao: Hey there's a woman here. 

Do men with elf type ears offer more 'romantic prelude before the end' than men with regular ears?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> I wonder why Apple stopped selling the USB Modem


*Answer:* Not completely sure. It silently disappeared from the US and Canadian online store sometime after July 8th, 2009. I notice it was missing on July 27th 2009.

On July 8th 2009 and earlier, there were actually two visually identical Apple USB Modem that were very different. One of them, priced at about $29.99 was compatible with anything running 10.4.x or newer on a pretty much any G4 or G5 machine that didn't have a built in modem. 

The other one was priced at $54.99 and was compatible with pretty much any mac computer from 2006 onward that didn't have a built in modem and was running 10.4.8 or newer. Reports of at least half a dozen specific models that had problems despite meeting the requires, or OS updates that suddenly made it work only to be pooched again a couple of OS updates later. Seemed to finally settle after a while. Any Intel Mac computer running 10.5.3+ or something would work, most just plug and play, a few models were a little finicky. Last report was it never was workable on one specific, but popular model of a MacBook Pro....


Anyway... I digress.


*So here's the picture. You're my father. You live a good 15 or 20 minutes outside of what already classifies as a rural town. Previous options were Satalite Internet at $89.99 a month for 1.5Mbps service, $59.99 a month for 768kbps Wireless from a cell company, or $14.99 a month for 56kbps... You're 51 years old... how much do you need? you're in no rush... You are already paying $30/month for 6GB on top of your calling plan for your iPhone. You barely use a fraction of the cap. Then you see it... Written with smoke in giant letters in the sky... FREE TETHERING! Now you can just plug in your iPhone, get a connection that is almost 6 times faster had before, and drop your dialup plan actually get more for $20 less a month.*






The following rambling is generally of minimal actual value... But you might find some of interest...

_Okay... so I've been known to be verbose at times. Perhaps even loquacious... Especially when I'm enthusiastic about the subject matter._

If I had to take a guess, I would say it likely has something to do with mobile phone carriers. Apparently roughly 80% of household that are on the weeeb are broadband. A lot of moderately rural places, at least in Ontario anways, are being serviced by small to medium sized ISPs that are delivering 1Mbps to 5Mbps long range wireless service.

My folks retired to Napanee... They're a good 20 minutes away from any thing that could even be remotely considered in-town. 15 from even a one horse café. Plenty of bait shacks though! No DSL, no Cable TV, but if it weren't for the fact that they are 50 feet back from the road, downhill they'd be able to get it. The company is called Xplornet (- Xplornet Internet Services) -- and even though they are tight lipped on the specifics of they technology, I'm pretty sure it's a WiMAX thing.

Even though these wireless ISPs are popping up all over, the big three, Bell, Telus, and Rogers offer Wireless Internet service over their cell networks for a couple of years. When they first started up, speeds were painfully slow compared to the 5Mbps DSL or or 6Mbps Cable hookup. And these wireless plans were expensive as hell, had a tiny cap on bandwidth, and really didn't work much outside of the city and suburbian.


But at the rate growing now, it's actually practical. Wireless Internet plans for about $29.99/month on a one year contract... a bandwidth cap of 30GB, which is kind of small, but nothing compared to a few years back. And depending on which of their signals you pick up, from 1Mbps to 7.2Mbps.... Which will be something like 3Mbps to 21Mbps in a year or two from now.

Wireless Internet Service from mobile phone provider is actually economical. Even in some crappy areas where you get their bottom level EDGE or something... That's still 300kbps.... Dial-up is only 56kbps! Maybe 80kbps with some flexing and compression. Sure... 300kbps for $29.99 a month seems unbearably slow and a total rip off for those of us that haven't lived without at least 3Mbps since the new millienium. I know I fork out about $60/month willingly after taxes and fees for a 10Mbps connection. People with Dial-up pay what? $15? 20? Even if they were only dishing out $9.99 a month... I'd bet they'd line up in droves to pay $20 more a month for a connection that is almost 6 times faster now... And will likely me 100 times faster in a year.



Enter the iPhone 3G/3Gs toting OS 3.0... USB tethering built in and easy. If you already have an iPhone data plan of more than 1GB/month, you can tether at no extra charge and usage tethered uses the same allotment as the iPhone 3G data.

For those of us that have the 6GB data plan... and realized after a few months what seems to be frequent use of email, surfing, et cetera... I personally rarely use more than 100MB of my 6GB cap. Auto switching to WiFi at home, the girlfriends, my parents, and a couple of other friends... I don't find myself in any place for an extended period of time and not grabbing WiFi... Even when I was working at a place that didn't give us open access to the WiFi and commuted an hour round trip... without a WiFi hookup for up to 10 hours, I didn't have enough spare time to use more than 200MB.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

You're going through quite a bit to get that modem! Anyways, I enjoy your posts thoroughly. Hopefully you get what you need.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Question 1) I drive a Hummer H3. What is your opinion on the Hummer brand? (I'm always interested to know how people look at it considering the extremely variable points of view!)


*Answer:* I lost any sort of attraction or interest in the Hummer when GM discontinued the H1 line. The juxtaposition or a luxury interior with a vehicle that was otherwise designed for the sole purpose of military use had a certain, je ne sais quoi!

The H2 at least stood for something... It was the four wheeled symbol of "Be Cause I Can Movement." But for the most part... didn't have the same allure the H1 had.


As for the H3... I think of it as the soccer mom's version. Daddy was sick of her scratching the hub caps on his big boy truck when she tried to parallel park every time, so he got her her own Hummer... In the a copper color. And it's just slightly smaller than his. She he's still physically larger in apperance, and hopefully the smaller size might cut down on the number of calls he gets from people who've had their mailbox, garbage pails, poodle or mother-in-law driven over by the only Hummer H2 in town with plates thats say "DICKT80R".



But the H1... stuck in stop and go traffic on South San Pedro St, LA with the Rolling Stone blasting out the windows makes you feel more bad ass than Joe Pesci.

It's stance, weight distribution, engine mounting and format, window sizes, seat positions... everything was practical. Whether it was asthetically pleasing wasn't given a second though. If it could drive on rock, sand, gravel, in 4 feet of water, through a solid brick wall, up a 50% incline, in extreme heat, with a engine filter clogged to the max with sand a toxic smoke, survive an attempt by three dump trucks to run me off the road by force, make a left turn at 80km/h without rolling and bald tires, be pelted by hundreds of UZI rounds from the Triad's on sport bikes, come with the mounting bracket for a 40mm machine gun standard, take a rocket propelled grenade up the tail pipe, roll end over end down a 100 foot rocky hill, stall for a moment, moan, speed off just as the locals are trying to reload the launcher, accidently take a shortcut through a known mine field because your GPS navigation insisted there was a road there, be attacked by a mob of starving/angry/impovrished african slaves as you comfortable cruise through the absolute worst part of town, in a third world nation that you just overthrew the government off three weeks back, and declared your self supreme dictator, AKA Mr. DiggMeUpDemStonesYouOneLeggedSlacker, who will even take the last piece of particle board one-leggy stashed in your loin cloth for a snack later, and finally you drive through the guarded gates of your exotic oasis compound, you exit the drivers side door and realize you broke your gold platted glasses during the ride, you curse, your best friend since the age of 3 greets you, says he'll drive the H1 over to the mechanic on the far end of the garage, he hops in, you get about halfway across the courtyard when the vehicle explodes violently from some sort of internal device, as you stand calmly watching the the carnage, you can't decided if you like the olive green paint job when it's overcast, you shrug, close your eyes and wave your hand about randomly, 11 of the twelve loyal soldiers that were standing behind you grab number 12, lower him to his knees, and shoot him in the head, a small piece of ash lands on the epaulette that is attached to the faux military shirt you're wearing, you turn your head and peer at it, you decide you really need to invest in fire-retardant uniforms, a quick glance at your watch reminds you Rosie is on in 3 minutes, you're glad you didn't run into any traffic on the way back the child labour death camp.

Yup... that was a well built vehicle... might actually stand a chance lasting overnight parked on the street in LA... Nahh...





That has got to be hand down my wildest digression to date.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao: Hey there's a woman here.
> 
> Do men with elf type ears offer more 'romantic prelude before the end' than men with regular ears?


I somehow doubt it.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Froggy-san said:


> *Answer:* I lost any sort of attraction or interest in the Hummer when GM discontinued the H1 line. The juxtaposition or a luxury interior with a vehicle that was otherwise designed for the sole purpose of military use had a certain, je ne sais quoi!
> 
> The H2 at least stood for something... It was the four wheeled symbol of "Be Cause I Can Movement." But for the most part... didn't have the same allure the H1 had.
> 
> ...


Bravo. Mr. Frog. Bravo!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ruffled Chips or Regular cut?


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Uh, I don't think it would have anything to do with the ears. Just sayin' ...


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

mgmitchell said:


> Uh, I don't think it would have anything to do with the ears. Just sayin' ...


Elven ears make for better handles.

Anyway - Froggy-san - how do you take your coffee?


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Frog fellow:
Why?

M.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> So Froggy-san, what is your opinion on the importance of obtaining formal education to achieve personal heights?


Found that some of these questions that are being asked are better answered through some sort of narrative or story. Enjoy



*Answer:* I think attending traditional grade school (K-12) is extremely important to reaching the personal, professional and social success that you desire later in life -- but not for the typical reasons.

The two most important parts of attending grade school actually don't have much to do with anything taught by a teacher, text-book, or research paper. 

The first is rather simple, but could mean the difference between the next Tesla and a landscaper named Bob Lantz. Every student is being exposed to a variety of sciences, techs, arts, literature, music et cetera. With your work and behavior being review regularly by teachers, staff, and others... Identifying individuals that have a specific gift in something or another and ensuring these gifted students don't go unnoticed. Imagine what the world might look like if, say Tim Berners Lee ended up working in his second cousin's shoe factory rather then what he did.

The second is simply enduring the 18 or 19 year endurance trial.

From your first day at daycare to your late teens and the end of highschool The body is changing physically at a rapid rate, the dense ball of tangled, electrically charged organic wires that half functions at the best of times is getting fired up in areas the have never been tested prior to installation. Between the rapid natural physical adjustments that your brain is making, combined with exposure such a vast amount of "new" and the lessons and behaviors being drilled into you by parents, teachers, Barney, and more. And you've likely had a few falls and bumps that might have burnt out just one of a trillion little wires... The one little wire that links the enjoyment area to the only neuron that lights up to the taste of olives has burnt out forever... Ewww... Olives.

The consistency of the message from parents, teachers, councillors and other authority figures. The act physically growing, being exposed to unfamiliar stimuli, being subjected to social pressures and trials and so much more is taxing enough on the human body/brain -- especially when you can't understand the feelings you experience accurately nor can you express those feelings to others effectively. Being told what to do and when to do it and to follow the rules, et cetera, et cetera actually takes care of something you're unable effectively do so on your own.

By this time you've experienced pretty much the whole gambit of emotions. Most parts of your brain that are ever actually going to start doing their thing are up and running at full capacity. But your last important tangled patch of organic wires isn't going to hurry for your benefit. 







There's no time to waist you're told, you can't take a year off back-pack across Europe. Now you're off to College or University. Your parents tell you you've got a get a good job. You'll need a solid education to do that. You won't find a job without a college diploma or a university degree. You don't see how a year long break could do any damage. But you do what your parents tell you to do.

Just like grade school, actually enduring the experience of college/university. For many this will be the first time living away from home for an extended time. This is where that underdeveloped part of your noggin should really make it's appearance... But it doesn't. 

You love that you are now your own master. You aren't being told what to do, when to do it, and how to do it. If you want to eat a leftover Big Mac and drink the milk straight from the carton, you can. No one is stopping you.

But being the one in charge of your life completely isn't easy you find. There ins't anyone to wake you if you sleep past the alarm. You've been given access to $10,000+ from OSAP. Being in charge means you have to be responsible. You have to make all the decisions and live with the effects.

Post secondary education that is directly after grade school is sort of like a test... A trial run. You get a taste of the real world, but you're in a bit of a safe environment. After three weeks of a fast food and beer diet, you realize that you're going to have to buy healthy food and cook it yourself... Multiple times a day. Every day. Doing laundry is really messed up ****. All your t-shirts now look like you're planning on doing the -- Walk for the Cure.

But your parents visit once and a while... Mom drops off a box full of dried goods, nice toilet paper, pasta noodles, and your favorite cookies. Dad slips you $40 bucks when Mom isn't looking.





Somehow you've made it through three years of it all. You've been approved by your professors. You've finally finished it all. You never will have to step foot in school again.

You're up to your wazoo in debt by this point with no way to pay for it. You find some cheap basement apartment, and head out to find that really good job you were told of. 

You're only 3 months into the real world and the future isn't looking the best... If only you hadn't bought that 46" TV when you moved in... Or spent as much as you did on beer in the last three weeks of college. How are you going to be able to pay this internet bill? And the cable TV? And your cellphone? And be able to pick up groceries.

If only you had of been a little more responsible. Done what my parents always used to tell me to do.






Finally you reach your 25th Birthday. You have a lot of regrets. You know your actions an behaviors are the reason you're in this jam. Congrats.... You're good buddy the prefrontal cortex has finally made an entrance.

The prefrontal cortex is your moral compass... The part of your brain that allows you to control your behavior in a way you choose rather than doing exactly as you're parents said to. You're still your own master, you're choosing to live how you were raised -- with the exception eating dinner at 7:30 rather than 6PM.

This lovely bundle allows you finally plan complex cognitive behaviors, personality expression, decision making and moderating correct social behavior. Other things you're able to do if you use your noggin are the ability to differentiate among conflicting thoughts, determine good and bad, better and best, same and different, future consequences of current activities, working toward a defined goal, prediction of outcomes, expectation based on actions.

And lastly, the prefrontal cortex is also a big player outward side of your personality. You finally have a sense of how you really are. You just realized that although you're not completely sure to how communicate the abstract that is what you feel.... You end up making small adjustments every week or two, you don't even realize the change in how you dress, what you do for fun, and more.






The education that is actually stuffed from edge to edge with salient information, knowledge, et cetera is the education you make for yourself. I really don't enjoy reading that much, but I've been none to stay awake for three days straight wired to the gills on espresso and cigarettes reading tech manuals, online magazine articles, a even in some occasions the 30 page Ontario Provincial Regulation and it's two 10 page Regulations that apply to what I've been feasting on.

My Dad always said "Every day is a school day. I know something today that I didn't know yesterday".





Most say experience best teacher. But their wrong -- failure is the apex of them all. If you don't fall down every once and a while, there's no pressure to make changes to who you are for the better.





Setting personal goals and constantly working toward them a great plan.
Here's something that might come in handy. Ask yourself these three things.

*1. Are your goals attainable and specific? 
*( If you're 39, out of shape, and one of the goals is to be part of the 2020 Nasa launch to the moon you might want to reconsider that one)

*2. Have you actually written every one of your personal goals down?
*
*3. Lastly, do you have a plan to reach your goals -- and it's written down?
*


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Who put the bomp in the bomp ba bomp ba bomp?
> Who put the ram in the ram-a-lam-a-ding-dong?


Not sure how I missed this post.
*Answer:* Was preformed by Barry Mann in 1961. Both Barry and his wife Cynthia Weil wrote it together. Made the Top 10 lists mid 1961.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> This is a want-to-buy thread from a user with less than 30 posts. That said, he registered in 2005 so he obviously meets the 30 day requirement. So, yeah, welcome!
> 
> If the powers that be don't have a problem with this, great.
> 
> I found my Apple USB modem via ehMac's classifieds.


After having a second look at the first paragraph in my first post in this thread I can see how it might come across wrong. If the people at... *looks up at the ceiling* ...board room level would like me do a little trimming and editing of the first post all they need do is ask.

Including my reason for starting this rather odd journey seemed like a good idea at the time. And if you haven't noticed yet... I might be a little long winded. Chatty. Given the gift of the gab. Perhaps aberrate a little.




HowEver said:


> Question for Froggy-san: what is the nature of your USB modem-related project?


*Answer:* Even with my iPhone, I still keep a landline connected at my apartment from Rogers Home Phone with unlimited local, unlimited calling in North American, Call Display, Caller ID, Call Waitng and Enhanced Multi-user voicemail. I only own 1 landline phone and it's a cordless VTech. The battery doesn't last long any more, the ring volume has never been loud enough to hear from my bedroom if on the charger in the office, and the damn handset doesn't have any plug (2.5mm or 3.5mm") so when I am making a say 30 minute call to some manufacturer in Kentucky I have to hold it with one had or ratch my neck to the side.


Figured I was going to have buy a new cordless phone sometime with a jack this time. Had a peek at couple of V-Tech units that look nice and even allow me to copy my Address Book (Names and Number only) from the computer directly the handset. It's got a nice color scre.... Oi! It's $199US! Not a chance!



That's when it hit me! A dial-up modem is pretty much a phone! Along time ago when we had dial-up at home and the computer acted as the fax as well, if my tween sister was on the phone with no end in sight I got creative. Booted up the state of the art (at the time!) Pentium II 450MGz. I'd make the stereo speaker the output of the modem sound and the mic the input. Open up the modem dialer and punch in the number! Pretty much was like speaker phone... But done with a computer, like 12 years ago!

When I still had my PowerMac Dual G4 1.0GHz, it had a built in modem. At some point during a three day bender I was on, I decided to plug in the phone cable and see if I could make a phone call.... Tracked down some small App that just looked like a standard 0-9#* keypad with SEND and END buttons. In it's Preferences I was able to choose which Line In to use and which Line Out.

I know without a doubt that I was able to make it work even though the rest is a bit fuzzy. Reason being *it is a very bad idea* to call people at 4AM on a Sunday morning and insist on sharing my excitement with them, with slurred speech and random giggles.



So... I went looking to see what kind of dial/phone Mac software might exist but I did come across an app that seemed to be well done in true Apple style simplicity but also had a bunch of easy to use but powerful features. 

Some of them included:
-Up to something like 25 Personal Voice Mail Boxes.

- The ability to create an automated answer service thingy. (You know! "You've reached blah blah blah. Press one for Mr. Blah. Press two for short recording of blah. Press three to...) There were a bunch of built in things that could be done a number is pressed. But you could also run an AppleScript as well.

- Call Manger that let you set rules and what not. Straight to general voicemail between whatever item and whatever time. If caller ID/number is -blah-, ring silent and automatically play this recording twice and the end call.

- Automatically makes a call log with date, time, INC or OUT, number dialed, caller display, caller ID, total call length, et cetera. That can be kept for as long as desired. Caller ID not required -- just caller display to get the phone number. Uses the weeeb's directories to do reverse lookup and display name.

- Imports contents from Address Book if desired.

- Use whatever music you want as hold music.

- Record calls automatically, or on the fly - saves as MP3


If it all works out as planned, I will be able to cancel $2.99/m Caller ID, $1.99/m Call Waiting, and $11.99/m. That'll be almost $20 a month I'll save after taxes!!1



And it was something like $29.99. Can't remember the name of it, but when I get a hold of the USB modem, I'll share the details/review of it.


Also, I have to Bluetooth earpieces that work perfectly fine and pair them up with the Mac Bluetooth!





Got some ideas for a few other neato things that could be done.... But the first step is to get a Apple USB modem that works for me. Do a quick setup of the basic to test first.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Question 2) What is the worst experience you've ever had on a plane mid-air?


*Answer:* Sadly I don't have any experiences to choose from because I have never been on a plane. Truth... 26 and the farthest I've travelled was NY. Manhattan. 10.5 hour bus ride.

Sorry to come up short on this one!


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Britnell said:


> Froggy, In your experience, do women with elf type ears make better lovers than women with regular human ears?


*Answer:* I did date a girl for about 7 months who an almost pointy ear at the top of only her left... or was it right? Anyway. The other ear was a completely normal looking ear, and even though the pointy ear did classify as point, it wasn't very... pointy point. Not elongated at all really. Can say that the sex we had was better overall when compared to other women I've been intimate. And even if a few of the many times were memorable I can't say it was the ear that was primary cause.



Now if you're talking about special effects rubber/foam prosthetics that might be completely different. 

I know for sure that I have never had sex with a woman that was at that moment wearing them -- and to the best of my knowledge, none of the women I have slept with have ever worn something like that ever let alone during sex.

The idea does slightly tease my apatite though. 

When it comes to clothing, what a woman wears is not as important as how she wears it. You can tell by looking at both if the person just buys nice/expensive clothing in a certain style... Or if they actually have style. This can give clues as to what her personality might be like.

I've always been attracted to women that dress in such a way that they don't fit into any specific stereo-type... If you were to take little bits of punk chick, skater girl, rocker babe, early 20th century burlesque, struggling artist fem, and lastly... shy writer woman........ that is the kind of style you might get.

It's a style that doesn't fit into any of the above completely, but does share a thing or two with most if not all of the above. If I could show you the vague image I see in my head it'd make sense.


Here's something that sort of plays out in the extremely vivid imagination movie in my head:
Let's suggest for a moment that said female meet in a bar or something. Due to perhaps the lighting a combination of the lighting and style of her hair, said pointy are slightly obscured from view. Conversation ensues. We sit down across from each other and slowly consume our beverage, she turn her head to the right almost completely as something caught her attention from the corner of her eye. In doing so, a slight bit of hair shifts on the side and the light illuminates the now profile view of her face and head. Thus exposing enough of the whole pointy dwarf like ear result a almost unnoticeable double-take. It completely real in this light from two and a half feet away. My brain reminds me that it can't possibly be real, my are locked onto the profile of her head. The line that runs downwards from the bottom of the ear and then then out to her chin creates path the eye naturally follows. As the eyes take a second to zoom out a bit, the shape her neck and it's turn, combined with the portion the side of her face exposed by the hair, the smooth but distinguished jawline all meet in harmony at the bottom of the ear... With the added and narrowish nature the whole composition as a hole looks as if it was natural. The 3 of 4 seconds that have elapsed since she looked right have been completely silent between us. Awareness of the silence causes to turn her head froward again.

Eyes still focused and looking at something that is no longer in the line of sight, she looks puzzled for a couple of seconds and asks "You alright?". 

I snap out it with several blinks and small head shake. Yeah! Yeah.... Ummm.... Yeaaaahhh... You're just about finished that, you want to split a pitcher with me?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao: Hey there's a woman here.
> 
> Do men with elf type ears offer more 'romantic prelude before the end' than men with regular ears?


*Answer: *'Fraid I can't speak on behalf of men with elf ears.... I has plan old roundish human ones.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Bravo. Mr. Frog. Bravo!!!!:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Ruffled Chips or Regular cut?



*Answer:* I'd have to say regular cut. It's not liking one style over the other, it's just for the 50 different bags at the store, only about 10 are ruffled. And I only get a back of chip maybe once a month at most.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> Elven ears make for better handles.
> 
> Anyway - Froggy-san - how do you take your coffee?


*Answer: * Mostly drink espresso short, black with a slight tinkling of RAW sugar. When I do drink a standard office it's also black, but with three sugar.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

mgmitchell said:


> Question: Why?




*Answer:* Hold on a sec.... I think I remember the answer to this one. Should be "Because I said so, that's why. And I'm your Mother!"


Yup... that's it for sure!


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

:lmao:
I feel like I'm in the middle of a book being written ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Froggy-san said:


> By this time you've experienced pretty much the whole gambit of emotions.


What is the difference between a gambit and gamut? (Aside from the letters b, i and u.)  :lmao:



Froggy-san said:


> Most say experience best teacher. But their wrong -- failure is the apex of them all.


What *isn't* experiential about failure?

A little rhyme that our grade 8 guidance teacher Mr. Pitt made us remember by seeing who could recite it the fastest and still be intelligible (I think the record was 3 seconds if memory serves me correctly) and still is with me to this day is, I think, salient here.

_I hear and I forget.
I see and I remember.
But when I begin to think, act and experience, then I understand._


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> What is the difference between a gambit and gamut? (Aside from the letters b, i and u.)  :lmao:


*Answer:* Their meaning/definition. I meant to use gamut...
Gamut means the entire range or scale of something. Gambit is an action, maneuver or remark by which one seeks to gain an advantage.

I must have had X-Men Origins Wolverine on my mind... I just watched that a day or two ago.





screature said:


> What *isn't* experiential about failure?


*
Answer:* Touché sir. Touché.

Failure is indeed something that one experiences.









Soo.... Where did everyone go? I ran out of questions to answer!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Froggy: In the last sequence of John Carpenter's remake of the _The Thing_, was Kurt Russell actually infectd by the alien? Was the other guy?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ok only six more posts to go...

In trying to come up with questions to ask you I found this little widget, kind of fun. 

The Big Questions

Here is one of them:

Would you rather have more time or more money?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

And another "Big Question":

What will you do differently today?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Seeing as three is a magic number, one more for good measure:

How old would you be if you didn't know how old you are?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ok just one more... but not a "Big Question"

Are you familiar with TED?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Froggy: In the last sequence of John Carpenter's remake of the _The Thing_, was Kurt Russell actually infectd by the alien? Was the other guy?


Answer: Unknown. One can argue either way.

Childs was absent during the destruction of the camp and was somehow unscathed, Carpenter's statement that this film is part of his apocalypse trilogy, and Mac's clothes being found shredded outside could suggest that they are.

Mac had killed other aliens shortly before, Childs did have an alibi, he could have easily used the torch on Mac and didn't.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> Would you rather have more time or more money?



*Answer:* Choosing one or the other would depend entirely on the specifics of both options. Timing is also a factor in the decision.

I suppose it all depends on which will improve the quality of my life the most. For example, at this point in my life the amount of time I have left to live isn't something that I am overly concerned with and as far as I'm aware I've still got a good 40 or 50 years before I'm repurposed as fertilizer. Most people would snap at the chance to live forever. However, immortality has the possibility to end up biting you in the ass. It's entirely possible that at some point being able to die is something that you desire more than anything. Depends on whether the ability to live forever meant that you actually can't die or if it means that you will never die natural causes. You could end up the sole survivor of an apocalypse that has left the entire planet surface covered in nothing but brimstone and molten lava where you would spend all eternity in pain and suffering alone.

When it comes to money being rich is not something that is important to me. There is a difference between having a lot of money and having enough money. Being able to live life the way you want and do the things you want to do without being restricted by how much money you have is something that I would find attractive.

Being able to live the "lifestyle of the rich and famous," isn't something that I find really all that desirable. Owning a $10 million dollar mansion, a 150 foot yacht with the obligatory helicopter landing pad, a private jet, or some of the other eccentric luxury items/symbols are not things that I really desire. I don't really want to live a life of luxury, I just want to live a life of contentment.


Time is something you have plenty of until you find out exactly how much you have left. For many people, the more money you have the more money you need. It's a bit of a double edged sword.



For me, it wouldn't take millions of dollars to live the life that I envision at this present time. Say... $500K would probably get the job done. However, one's vision or dreams have a habit of changing as time passes.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hahahahaaaa!!!!!!*



bryanc said:


> LIFF (n.)
> A book, the contents of which are totally belied by its cover. For instance, any book the dust jacket of which bears the words. 'This book will change your life'.
> 
> 
> oh... sorry... I misread you're post.... erm...


I've JUST seen this thread! Wowee! It's funny as uh, funny as uh, c'mon people, who is acceptably funny - and DON'T YOU DARE say me in the mornings cracking all mirrors!! 

THAT answer BryanC, is better than any Master Card commercial. It really is priceless. LIFE!!!!!!! I'm still laughing my big fat 'bleep' off! Ok. i've got to dry the tears of laughter and keep reading. incidentally Froggy San, i think this is a really ingenious and brilliant way to introduce yourself to ehmac. I sure hope it's going to be worth your efforts! Carry on guys!
Wait, I'm still :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: ROF:lmao:
Ermmm, to quote BryanC.
Ciaochiao


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> What will you do differently today?


*Answer: * Everything and nothing.

Everything that I do today will be different in some way or another than everything I did before now and anything that I will do from this point forward. Similar perhaps, but never exact.

On the flip side, some believe that everything that can happen has happened.


Don't think too hard about this one... It'll make your head implode.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*You are MORE than...*

Froggy San, your responses should honestly qualify you for about 300 posts. 'your answers have far surpassed the 'quality' demand. i am just so damn impressed with the incredible responses and questions not to mention the friendly banter you've helped create.

OK, this should be a multi - parter, giving you the PLUS 300 you so richly deserve - c'mon mods and mayor - does this guy not deserve a special award???? Hows about an extra 300 just for originality and sincerity??

Question 1:
What type of music do you like - rock, opera, techno, classical, blahblah etc?

Question 2
Who's your favorite artist/composer?

Question 3
What's your favorite movie?

Ciaochiao


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> How old would you be if you didn't know how old you are?


*Answer:* You would be as old as you are. 

Awareness (or lack of) alone has no affect on what is. 







*PS:* Enough with the philosophical riddles... I already have more than my fair share of unanswerable questions rolling around in my head.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> Are you familiar with TED?


Answer: Yes.

That's all you get right now... After the last few questions my brain feels a bit like jello.

Meany! tptptptp


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

FYI I had a client with an Apple dial up modem and it stopped working reliably when OS X 10.5.7 came out. If you search through the Apple boards you'll find several threads on this. I think Macdoc has them in stock though.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

ciaochiao said:


> OK, this should be a multi - parter, giving you the PLUS 300 you so richly deserve - c'mon mods and mayor - does this guy not deserve a special award???? Hows about an extra 300 just for originality and sincerity??


I'd settle for a Apple USB Modem? 



ciaochiao said:


> Question 1:
> What type of music do you like - rock, opera, techno, classical, blahblah etc?


*Answer:* I don't have any specific favorite genre. Of the near 9000 songs in my library I'd probably say 40% of it falls into the Classic Rock category. R&B, Pop, Eighties, Disco, Rock, Blues, Country, Classical... You can find them all in there somewhere.

I don't listen to much opera, but there are a few tracks that I like. Can't think of any Death Metal numbers that I like, but could happen still. Not a big fan of the boy bands of recent years past.

Doesn't matter what kind of music it is... Don't like everything I've heard, but know when I do.





ciaochiao said:


> Question 2
> Who's your favorite artist/composer?


*Answer:* 

Again... Not sure I have a specific favorite. 

Hmmm... I have a high regard for The Beatles as songwriters. They we're by any means among the great musicians or vocalists. They were good, but not the greatest. The were however brilliant songwriters. Both lyric wise and composition wise. Not to mention extremely prolific.




ciaochiao said:


> Question 3
> What's your favorite movie?


Shawshank Redemption.

Choosing a favorite movie is something I can do. However, choosing a favorite type of movie or say favorite actor/director is not. Why that is, is beyond me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Froggy-san said:


> Answer: Yes.
> 
> That's all you get right now... After the last few questions my brain feels a bit like jello.
> 
> Meany! tptptptp


:lmao: :clap:

Well in all truth I thought that those questions, while probably requiring some mental effort to answer them, would actually require very little typing (depending on your ontological perspective).  So in that regard I thought I was giving your fingers a break from the keyboard  and based on the relative brevity of your answers, I think it pretty much played out that way.

Congratualtions Froggy-san!!!! You have your 30 posts!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:

I hope you will stick around, this has been good fun (easy for me to say huh  ).

If you will indulge one further question:

Who was your favourite presenter on TED, why and what was the subject?


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Froggy-san said:


> I'd settle for a Apple USB Modem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Froggy san! Way to go!

Shawshank Redemption is in my top five favourite movies list! 

Who's your favourite character, Red or Andy? And why?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Froggy: Great marketing campaign you're running here. My hats off to you. I'll bet you've got more traffic on your website than ever.

My question: Do you want some work?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Question: When you finally submit your ad, will your post count increase?


.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

Hey HowE:

You did NOT ask the question i thought you would! Did you find the identity and we are not aware!??

Anyway, that is an interesting question you posed. DOES post count increase? Pray tell, do answer HowE-san! I'm thinking that poor Froggy San is TOTALLY cerebral pudding today. He honestly went a distance i have NEVER seen from anyone. Not ONE nasty barb!! That is a record, aside from Dr. G and Rps of course! Also, I thought it was an exceptional method to encourage dialogues without breeding any discord.

WELL DONE FROGGY SAN!!

I'll try to keep my ears open for what it is that you need, i'm just terribly technically disabled so I can't even picture what it is you need. Can it be found inside another Mac that someone may be throwing away?

How ELSE can we help?
CC


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Question: When you finally submit your ad, will your post count increase?


While I would be disappointed if they didn't, I must say with his 30 posts Froggy-sans has contributed more positively (at the very least in terms of shear quantity of words), to ehMac than some other members who have many multiples of the number of his posts.

I think quality should be valued for something here and not just quantity.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hear hear!!*



screature said:


> While I would be disappointed if they didn't, I must say with his 30 posts Froggy-sans has contributed more positively (at the very least in terms of shear quantity of words), to ehMac than some other members who have many multiples of the number of his posts.
> 
> I think quality should be valued for something here and not just quantity.


+1000!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Ooops, that was more than 1000 if each :clap:=10

HEAR HEAR SCREATURE!!
CC


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief, I do intend to continue.

You keep on asking questions, and I'll keep on writing answers -- or at least something interesting and/or bizarre passed off as an answer.


However... Today has been an extremely frustrating day for many reasons. So I'm going spend a little time making every attempt to do absolutely nothing for a little while.





Don't turn that dial... We'll be back after a few messages from our sponsors!


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Do rest!*



Froggy-san said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I do intend to continue.


Froggy-san - that you intend to continue: :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Do rest. Recharge yourself for tomorrow is another day! 

Take care!
CC


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Fink-Nottle said:


> FYI I had a client with an Apple dial up modem and it stopped working reliably when OS X 10.5.7 came out. If you search through the Apple boards you'll find several threads on this. I think Macdoc has them in stock though.



That is a bridge I will cross when I come to it, hopefully I won't have to though. I'm sure a solution or work-a-round or update or hack will surface sooner or later. Also, the "Getting My Flippers on One of Them" step comes before "Experience Obligatory Rare and Ambiguous Technical Difficulties" on the step-by-step guide.

Thanks for the head up though!


When Apple was still selling them, my first stop was eBay. Found them, but for roughly the same price as Apple. Two minutes later the phone was dialing -- Macdoc that we could work something out. Two weeks later when I was finally going to put our discussion into action I decided to follow up with him and make sure we still had a green light. He told me that he didn't have any and that's when he told me Apple discontinued them.

Panic ensued.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, I wasn't asking if he would keep on posting here. In the spirit of the thread, I was asking as an informational thing: For example, if your post count is, say, 30, and you post in the Classifieds, does your post count go to 31? That's all I was asking.




screature said:


> While I would be disappointed if they didn't, I must say with his 30 posts Froggy-sans has contributed more positively (at the very least in terms of shear quantity of words), to ehMac than some other members who have many multiples of the number of his posts.
> 
> I think quality should be valued for something here and not just quantity.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

_Right you are._

Froggy-san, from whence does my avatar derive?





ciaochiao said:


> Hey HowE:
> 
> You did NOT ask the question i thought you would! Did you find the identity and we are not aware!??


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Now wouldn't that...*



HowEver said:


> _Right you are._
> 
> Froggy-san, from whence does my avatar derive?




Now wouldn't THAT just be the answer of the century!! Whoa!! Froggy-san, you prepared for a LONG journey?

CC


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

ciaochiao said:


> Now wouldn't THAT just be the answer of the century!! Whoa!! Froggy-san, you prepared for a LONG journey?
> 
> CC


ah...? Isn't it from the Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

screature said:


> Who was your favourite presenter on TED, why and what was the subject?


*Answer:* See... This is what happens when I don't do what I do.

I am "familiar" with TED. I have watched a few online video presentations, but only a couple.

When I was introduced I became aware of two things. The first was how interesting and valuable this is to me. Second was how many hours (err.... days) could be spent consuming TED-Snacks™, wearing three day old clothing, catheter in use, ashtray overflowing, espresso machine moved to the living room coffee table, Robert Downey Jr grade eye gloss-over, a skin tone that could reasonably be either a sign of liver failure or early onset zombification all the focused making sure I'm watching the Aquos rectangle _more than it_ is watching me.


While watching Jeff Han and multi-touch for the first time that little gemstone of a vision (above) struck me like a metal car antenna across the back of your thigh combined with having a jumbo freezie pressed against the small of your back just as you walked out of the sauna. 



At that moment I decided, that regardless that don't believe in devil (at least in the commonly accepted construct), this was his work.


And I liked it.

A lot.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hmmmm*



sharonmac09 said:


> ah...? Isn't it from the Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?


Can you find another image from there that's close to this one? Hmmmm, interesting prospect.
CC


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Why do people buy those expensive flat panel TVs knowing that they might only last 7-10 years?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Why do people buy those expensive flat panel TVs knowing that they might only last 7-10 years?


You can say the same thing about your Mac.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

hhk said:


> You can say the same thing about your Mac.


I paid about $50 for my iMac and my eMac was free. The 1TB external hard drive - well that's a different story.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hhk said:


> You can say the same thing about your Mac.


Or your car.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> Who's your favourite character, Red or Andy? And why?



*Answer:* Brooks. His character illustrated what is perhaps the worst part about incarceration. Being detached from society for so long that even though you may some day be released from prison, you'll never truly be able to return to society.

Most of the ehMac crowd has likely been on the technology train longer than most people, but your average Joe didn't hop on until the late 1990s or even early 2000s. The first computer in my parents house was in 1993. Got my first email address in 1995. And had my first internet connection at home in 1996. Even though he knew what email was, and even had one in 1998, my father didn't really adopt email use until roughly 2003. He does most of his banking online, he surfs, emails, and what not, but he's still not comfortable with buying stuff online except once and a while.

Even something as simple as video tapes... VHS... who uses a VCR anymore? Honestly?


Imagine people who are being released today after even as little as 10 years. So much has changed in the last 10 years, it's hard enough for people who are knee deep in it to keep up, let alone having it all being dumped on you suddenly.


I can't remember which movie or show I it was in, but there was a line that sort of summed up the idea -- "They sentence you to "life." And that's exactly what they take. Your life."


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

hhk said:


> Froggy: Great marketing campaign you're running here. My hats off to you. I'll bet you've got more traffic on your website than ever.
> 
> My question: Do you want some work?



*Answer:* Depends I suppose, I would need some more details first. I'll PM you.


As for the complements... Thank you! I'll take them where I can get them -- even if undeserved.

Observing the (re)actions, behaviors and statements and determining their motives, intentions, et cetera can be very advantageous, but it can also be amusing as hell sometimes.

Especially when someone else falsely claims to know your intentions.



This so called masterful marketing campaign seems to be missing a key element or two doesn't it? A product and a call to action are two that come to mind. It's kind of hard to drive traffic to website without ever sharing the address isn't it?

Just a thought.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

Froggy-san said:


> Most of the ehMac crowd has likely been on the technology train longer than most people, but your average Joe didn't hop on until the late 1990s or even early 2000s. The first computer in my parents house was in 1993. Got my first email address in 1995. And had my first internet connection at home in 1996. Even though he knew what email was, and even had one in 1998, my father didn't really adopt email use until roughly 2003. He does most of his banking online, he surfs, emails, and what not, but he's still not comfortable with buying stuff online except once and a while.
> 
> Even something as simple as video tapes... VHS... who uses a VCR anymore? Honestly?


My grandmother is one of those people who basically refuses to ever buy something new unless the thing it's replacing is irreparable. Broken things get replaced if they can't be fixed, and that's about it. I remember visiting her old house in the north of England when I was younger (we're talking early 90s here, not that long ago) and being fascinated by not only the old stuff, but the fact that all of it was used and she never thought about changing it. Things like rotary telephones, one of those old "wooden case" TVs, never a hint of any modern electronics. Never a computer, no cable, in fact she always thought it was incredibly special that she can talk to someone in another country on the telephone. The wooden radio had those glass bulbs in it. All the clocks were wind-ups, including the alarm clock which had an actual bell. The "family room" was a piano lounge, with comfy old chairs arranged around an upright piano for the family to sit and sing or read while she played. The stove was gas, and from the 1950s. In fact one of her biggest complaints when she moved into a smaller apartment was about the modern electric stove - "how do you tell if it's working if there's no fire?"

What I always found amazing (as a typical teenager who needed the next new gadget in order to survive) was how content she was, that even though she saw all the new modern stuff on TV and in stores, her attitude always was (and still is) "why would I need all that rubbish, I've done fine with what I have".


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Question: When you finally submit your ad, will your post count increase?



*Answer:* I believe the actual act of submitting an ad the classifieds here does count towards your post count, does it not?

Will I continue to be active in the ehMac forum after I have posted that ad is something I can't be certain of. I haven't gotten around to post the ad yet even though I now meet all the requirements -- I've been busy. And for all I know, a falling chunk of toilet ice from a passing plane could strike me dead on the way to the conner store right after posting that ad.

Perhaps I should get around to posting that ad and we'll find out.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> _Right you are._
> 
> Froggy-san, from whence does my avatar derive?



*Answer:* Don't know off hand. But it does look like something from one of those "Crouching Tiger Hidden House of Cursed Flower and Land of Flying Golden Dragon Daggers" movies.



That is by the way the working title for the upcoming one!


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Wow, didn't expect that!*



Froggy-san said:


> *Answer:* Brooks. His character illustrated what is perhaps the worst part about incarceration. Being detached from society for so long that even though you may some day be released from prison, you'll never truly be able to return to society.
> 
> Most of the ehMac crowd has likely been on the technology train longer than most people, but your average Joe didn't hop on until the late 1990s or even early 2000s. The first computer in my parents house was in 1993. Got my first email address in 1995. And had my first internet connection at home in 1996. Even though he knew what email was, and even had one in 1998, my father didn't really adopt email use until roughly 2003. He does most of his banking online, he surfs, emails, and what not, but he's still not comfortable with buying stuff online except once and a while.
> 
> ...


Huh. Neat answer! I certainly didn't expect that! But Brooks did personify change didn't he. That was so damn sad. I cried. I don't even recall what his 'crime' was but I'd felt he'd more than atoned for his sins. Although admittedly, had the crime been similar to that of Bernado, Bundy, et al, I would have applauded the move.

You're quite right about mac users and tech. My father, who's likely a LOT older than yours (also, he's passed) couldn't even do ATM banking. He was SO frustrating. He wouldn't use the answering machine, get caller id, NOTHING. Every piece of modern tech was something I'd purchase for him. The microwave, YES, the microwave, HIS 1ST VCR, DVD player, CD player, Cassette player. Sheesh. He still used his Grundig Majestic all in one HUGE record player/am-fm-whatever else-m receiving stereo system. The only type of tech he loved were new 'gadgets' that had to do with photography. He had the most up to date set of SLR cameras I'd ever seen. Every type of new camera that came out, he had. Ashamedly, I have inherited that nutso over new digital technology gene PLUS every other new tech gadget. I can spend DAYS in electronics stores and shows and still have to be pulled away.

But ahem!!! I do!! I STILL USE MY VCR! Actually, i hate using my dvd player. When it constantly freezes and i have to rely on the quality of the DVD, I get extremely frustrated. Even straight from the box, brand new, well made dvds are very temperamental and I LOSE the temper and just get 'mental'.:lmao:

Anyway, FS, you've certainly earned a great amount of respect in a VERY short time. Shortest time I've ever seen ANYONE become so widely appreciated and 'loved' in this forum, EVER.:clap:

CC


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> ah...? Isn't it from the Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?


Hey! You mowing my lawn?

It's bad enough I already have to compete with these guys!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Froggy-san said:


> Hey! You mowing my lawn?
> 
> It's bad enough I already have to compete with these guys!


Are you sure that's where it's from? Or are you just taking her word for it? Confirmation, please!


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Why do people buy those expensive flat panel TVs knowing that they might only last 7-10 years?



*Answer:* Can you think of anything that you've bought that you will never need to replace? Your car, computer, appliances, clothing, furniture, et cetera all have a life expectancy. Everything you own does.


Granted CRT televisions do last longer than LCD or Plasma TVs... They are superior to CRTs in just about every other respect. They offer better picture quality, smaller form factor, lower energy consumption and significantly more features.

The 36" Phillips CRT I inherited from parents died out after about 12 years of use. They paid around $800 for when they bought it. You can buy a 37" LCD for as low as $399 now. My 46" Sharp Aquos was a gift, but a year ago when I got it, it would have cost around $1500. Now you can get a 46" for as low as $1000.


Can you even get a 46" tube TV these days? And will it be much cheaper than a LCD?


Chances are you'll choose to buy a new TV before you're forced to by your old one dropping dead.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*You'd better answer!*

FS, you'd better respond to HE!! However will NOT be a happy camper unless you respond with confirmation!!

MOWING YOUR LAWN??? That's friggin priceless!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:

CC


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Are you sure that's where it's from? Or are you just taking her word for it? Confirmation, please!


*Answer:* In order to make sure I don't miss any questions or replies, and make sure I answer in first come first serve basis, I haven't been "reading ahead" of where I'm supposed to be replying from. I read her answer AFTER posting my own... So it was an uninfluenced answer.


But as I said... I don't actually know from where it derives. But my hypothesis appears to be supported by others.



Are you actually going to tell us?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Answers here come on first come first serve basis! 


And I'm working this street corner honey! Don't be getting all up in my turf... you go find your own questions to answer sweetie! 







Ummm... Oooookay.... Apparently there is a side of me that has the attitude of a hooker. Let's put that little personality back in the bottom drawer and we'll pretend it doesn't exist.


Now... I've got to have a shower and clean up my office... And maybe I should get around to posting that ad of mine!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Hehehehe.... Ok, I am going to continue mowing Foggy-san's lawn.... 

And this is for However, Your avitar may or not be from Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon but it is an image of Ziyi Zhang (aka Zhang Ziyi) is it not?


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*I'm hooked*



Froggy-san said:


> Answers here come on first come first serve basis!
> 
> 
> And I'm working this street corner honey! Don't be getting all up in my turf... you go find your own questions to answer sweetie!
> ...


FS. you are honestly hilarious! I LOVE that 'other personality'. 'She' be just my type! No, uh uh honey, we 'others' don't scare easy - Right SM09?? :lmao::lmao::lmao:

I've got to be honest, I'm not just reading this thread for the incredible knowledge and types of questions, but the humor is unrivaled! But please, FS, feel free to let that 'girl' go - I know you're a guy but I call girls guys, guys - well, you don't want to know what i call some guys.....:lmao::lmao::lmao:


screature said:


> Hehehehe.... Ok, I am going to continue mowing Foggy-san's lawn....
> 
> 
> And this is for However, Your avitar may or not be from Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon but it is an image of Ziyi Zhang (aka Zhang Ziyi) is it not?


Screature, if you're going to make that claim, you are also going to have to find a link that proves its Zhang. Can you guys do that? HE will NEVER forgive you guys if you don't. Hey HE!!! I'm not saying nothin'! My lips are sealed on this. Too bad you guys can't shut me up all the time like that! OK, carry on guys. I'se waiting!!
CC


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, he's more than earned the right to post that ad now.

And I'm with ^. I'm looking forward to seeing link-proof that the avatar is that particular person, or another, in some specific role.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Mwah hahahaaaa!!*



HowEver said:


> Oh, he's more than earned the right to post that ad now.
> 
> And I'm with ^. I'm looking forward to seeing link-proof that the avatar is that particular person, or another, in some specific role.



OOOO!! I think FW is very, very busy right now, looking for that link HEve (aka as 'HE'). IF and when he does find it, there shall be......beejaconbeejaconbeejacon

Seriously, I am very excited to see what FS says! Hows about you HE? Wowee....this is......
CC


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Wait A Miinute....*



HowEver said:


> Oh, he's more than earned the right to post that ad now.
> 
> And I'm with ^. I'm looking forward to seeing link-proof that the avatar is that particular person, or another, in some specific role.


That avatar is not you? I am crushed!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Lichen Software said:


> That avatar is not you? I am crushed!


I can say this without narrowing it down, since I've had about 50 in-person Classifieds transactions via ehMac: at least once, at one of those, the buyer/seller seemed, well, disappointed that I wasn't my avatar.

Wherever it's from...


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Stop stop!!!*



Lichen Software said:


> That avatar is not you? I am crushed!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Stop it you guys!!! You are making my sides hurt! OK, ok, seriously HE?? I honestly never thought that was you, after actually 'seeing' you, I knew my original thoughts were correct......whatever they werebeejaconbeejaconbeejacon

But hey, if I'd known that, i would have stolen your avatar for the classifieds myself!!

HEY FROGGY SAN!! WHEREFOREARTTHOU???????
CC


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Just a Guess Here*



ciaochiao said:


> :
> HEY FROGGY SAN!! WHEREFOREARTTHOU???????
> CC


I can't be sure as I have no direct knowledge of FS but:

1. After the pounding he has had, his last brain cell has turned into head cheese
2. The catheter needs replacment
3. The expresso machine has died and gone to coffee heaven which is good because
4. His kidneys are in dire need of a rest
5. The ashtrays are so overflowing and the umbra ladies butt waste basket will no longer hold them + there is risk of fire hazard so he has gone out for an industrial sized steel waste basket
6. His eyes began to bleed
7. His fingers are so worn that only one is not yet sprained. For the last five posts he has been responding with teeny tiny pressrue wrapps oneach finger
8. The temperature on his CPU has reached 90 C and hislaptop keys are beginning to melt

are all real possibilities


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

Lichen Software said:


> I can't be sure as I have no direct knowledge of FS but:
> 
> 1. After the pounding he has had, his last brain cell has turned into head cheese
> 2. The catheter needs replacment
> ...


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Those are the best possible reasons i've ever seen! They are, simply put...:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Hell to Caroline's Comedy hour. Never mind evening at the improv, THAT was a show all unto itself! Bravo. You guys MUST PLEASE give my sides a break. I cannot function all day, walking around, doubled over, heaving my body up in down, face streaming with tears of laughter....STOP!! Holy! You're a master torturer! beejacon
CC


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I can say this without narrowing it down, since I've had about 50 in-person Classifieds transactions via ehMac: at least once, at one of those, the buyer/seller seemed, well, disappointed that I wasn't my avatar.
> 
> Wherever it's from...


LS, funny you mentioned that ... I was as intrigued with the avatar (?) / picture. Did you know that the term has come to mean "an embodiment, a bodily manifestation of the Divine." Pretty deep. I haven't a clue what my "avatar" could be.
Don't want to sabotage F-S's thread, either. Mow his lawn (!).


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

Well, here is a little status update from the world of Froggy-San.





Note to self -- Stop speaking in the third person.

Anyway... 

I have emptied the catheter bag, unboxed the new espresso machine, harvested the kidneys of a homeless man who lives outside my building... or should I say _used to_ live outside my buidling, dumped the ashtray, and applied superglue to the bleeding blood vessels in my eyes. In order to give my fingers a rest, I have recently installed and configured MacSpeech so that I can talk rather than type. Go dictation!

The brain cheese made a very nice snack around 4:15 this morning.

At the moment, I am anxiously awaiting a visit from the Post man. I have also been working on the new terrarium for my frogs. I really should get around to posting that advertisement in the classifieds section so I can finally get my hands on one of those modem adapters.


I think we should take a moment to review the terms of the Ask-And-Answer arrangement. The deal was, that I can be asked any question, and I would answer. Said answer would be candid and contain no lies or misrepresentations of truth, either directly or through omission. However, this little endeavor was not intended to be a trivia session potentially resulting in spending hours sifting through Google search results in a quest for the correct answer. I may be the living incarnation of Wikipedia and Google's bastard child -- but just like Mommy and Daddy, no guarantees were offered that ensure the validity of the information provided and position of limited liability.



That being said... I have no idea where HowEver's avatar is from... I did do an extended search despite the terms and came up fruitless.



Mmmm... Fruit.... I just remembered I have a watermelon in the fridge that is ready for eating!


Be back in say... 30 minutes?


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: froggy-san, this is priceless!

Did you pass your first driving test or did you manage to cause some gray hairs to spring up on the poor examiner's head?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Froggy-san said:


> I have emptied the catheter bag, unboxed the new espresso machine, harvested the kidneys of a homeless man who lives outside my building... or should I say _used to_ live outside my buidling, dumped the ashtray, and applied superglue to the bleeding blood vessels in my eyes.


Watching too much Nip / Tuck I see!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*"Ask and I will answer! Nothing is off limits!"*

How we started out:



Froggy-san said:


> Okies... So here's the reader's digest version....
> This has given rise to an rare opportunity -- I will answer any questions you dare to ask me. Questions can be anything, even personal. No question is off limits.
> 
> Quite simply... you get to ask a perfect stranger absolutely anything you're twisted/perverted/curious/mundane mind can think of and it would be taboo. And you'll get an answer!


Where we are now:



Froggy-san said:


> I think we should take a moment to review the terms of the Ask-And-Answer arrangement. The deal was, that I can be asked any question, and I would answer. Said answer would be candid and contain no lies or misrepresentations of truth, either directly or through omission. However, this little endeavor was not intended to be a trivia session potentially resulting in spending hours sifting through Google search results in a quest for the correct answer. I may be the living incarnation of Wikipedia and Google's bastard child -- but just like Mommy and Daddy, no guarantees were offered that ensure the validity of the information provided and position of limited liability.


How times change!

Still, you promised our questions would be answered, and you answered. You never said you were the never-failing all-seeing Oracle--and that the answers would be, well, unfailingly correct. Just that you'd answer.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Froggy:
Let's re-tool.
What's the most interesting thing you've done?
M.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> Did you pass your first driving test or did you manage to cause some gray hairs to spring up on the poor examiner's head?


*Answer:* Actually, I've never taken the G2 or G road tests. The fist time I wrote the G1 I passed with 39 out of 40 questions correct. When that expired and rewrote, I passed with 37 out of 40. I had forgotten all the crap about how many demerit points you get with the different license classes. As far as I'm concerned you really shouldn't need to know that jazz if you're a good driver. I mean... It's not like you'll ever lose points if you don't ever break the law... right?


Never really needed a license because I don't own a car. And that's because for 6 out of the last 7 years I've lived in the city. 5 of them downtown Toronto.

I'm actually a pretty good driver, I just don't do it often. Before I go for the G2 test in a couple of months I'm going to take a drivers-ed course just to brush up a bit.


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Still, you promised our questions would be answered, and you answered. You never said you were the never-failing all-seeing Oracle--and that the answers would be, well, unfailingly correct. Just that you'd answer.


I couldn't have put it more succinctly myself!


Was illustrating this conclusion -- or having me realize said conclusion -- your intent from the very beginning?

And are you going to tell me where that Avatar is from after all this?


----------



## Froggy-san (May 21, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> Watching too much Nip / Tuck I see!


Actually.... Never watched a single episode.


----------

